# Disappearing bumps



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

My boy, Scotty, had these weird bumps that appeared, grew, then just faded away. The bumps started out as a "grain of sand" size bump then over a few weeks grew in size (the largest was the size of a pencil erasure), then just faded away (took less time to go away). They bumps weren't attached to anything. You could almost wrap the skin around them, didn't seem to bother him (no scratching, licking, etc). They appeared in different places (right hip, the "collar bone " area on his neck, the largest, inside right foreleg and left hindleg). The vet said that they felt squishy to him and that since they weren't bothering Scotty to just keep an eye on them (which is kind of hard to do, since they're gone). So I'm wondering has anyone else here had this kind of experience?


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

Maybe allergies? It used to happen to my Boxer, but was allergic reaction.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Copper had a bump of some sort that just appeared one day, literally. It was smaller than a pencil erasure, almost like a small wart or something. It got to a certain size and quit growing. She licked it some, and then it was gone one day as quick as it came. Just in a matter of about a week. No scar left, nothing. Strange but apparently it was nothing.


----------

